# Need an ergopost 2Ti in 25mm



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm hoping one of the Look reps in North America can help me. I need a 25mm ergopost 2Ti with all the hardware (seatpost clamp which nests in the frame as well as seat clamp hardware) for my KG481SL. It's pretty tricky to find one at any retailer since the 25mm size is not so common. Does Look have any of these available and how can I go about getting it? I live in Canada, but have a US address as well if that helps.

Thanks in advance
Joe


----------

